# Engine Bank 2, Is it the Firewall side?



## Ran (Mar 3, 2005)

Simple question, I have a Bank 2 lean fault. Is this the firewall side of the engine?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

On mine it's the front by the radiator.

I have a 4th gen Maxima.
*shrug*


----------

